# i have braces,and we start sparring in next week



## Harley_Ninja237 (Nov 10, 2007)

I got a mouthpiece for braces (cost freaking $20!!) but its only the top.it didnt come with the bottom so i assume its not necessary...
my friend take regular boxing and wears the $5 mouthpiece top only and says hes fine...
my coach said i need to fit in (even though the box says no fitting required) and need a bottom one



my question is do i really need to spend an extra $20 or $5 for a bottom mouthpice...i really dont want to even though its only $5 best case sceneraio...
but if i have to i will cuz if i brake my braces itll be even more expensive lol


----------



## Carol (Nov 10, 2007)

I have braces too.  If your coach says you need both, then you have to get both.    Good luck with the sparring!


----------



## searcher (Nov 10, 2007)

If the coach says get one, then you need to get one.   At the very least it will make you want to move your head a bit faster, to avoid getting hit in the grill.


----------



## Harley_Ninja237 (Nov 10, 2007)

Carol Kaur said:


> I have braces too. If your coach says you need both, then you have to get both. Good luck with the sparring!


 
i guess i have no choice but to buy an extra pair
most people (even with braces) use one and are fine...
but id better be on the safe side


----------



## Carol (Nov 10, 2007)

Harley_Ninja237 said:


> i guess i have no choice but to buy an extra pair
> most people (even with braces) use one and are fine...
> but id better be on the safe side



Safe is good but its also following the directions of your kru, who gets to set the rules.


----------



## BrandiJo (Nov 10, 2007)

You might be able to find one that fits over top and bottom http://www.everythingfitness.com/pr-mo-02.html

something like that maybe .. but it seems trying to fit two separate mouth pieces in would be rather uncomfortable ​


----------



## Harley_Ninja237 (Nov 10, 2007)

Carol Kaur said:


> Safe is good but its also following the directions of your kru, who gets to set the rules.


 
what is kru ?


----------



## Harley_Ninja237 (Nov 10, 2007)

BrandiJo said:


> You might be able to find one that fits over top and bottom http://www.everythingfitness.com/pr-mo-02.html​
> 
> something like that maybe .. but it seems trying to fit two separate mouth pieces in would be rather uncomfortable​


 
i should buy that one but i dont know if those are made for braces
plus i dont know where to find them


----------



## JadecloudAlchemist (Nov 10, 2007)

Coming from someone who works in the Dental field and who had Braces as a kid. If you are going to get hit in the face wear mouth pieces!!
1. For you the braces can cut open your mouth easier 2. For you or insurance fixing braces can be expensiveand take longer to correct the problem one alternative that is recent besides using the metal cememented braces is called Invisaline which are mouthguard like braces wore similar to a Retainer.


----------



## Carol (Nov 10, 2007)

Harley_Ninja237 said:


> what is kru ?



Coach, sorry.  Its the Thai word for Muay Thai coach.


----------



## Kacey (Nov 10, 2007)

The best thing to do would be to talk to your dentist/orthodontist.  My dentist custom fits mouthguards for patients who are in contact sports.


----------



## thaistyle (Nov 11, 2007)

Sounds like you need to get a double mouthgaurd for braces.  You don't want the braces cutting your mouth and lips if you get hit.


----------



## Tames D (Nov 11, 2007)

I wish someone had forced me to wear protection when I was a kid with braces. It would have saved me alot of cut lips, lol. My teeth were fine but my lips took a beating. Unfortunately at 15 years old I was the only junior in the training hall under 18. My instructors and fellow students told me "to be a man" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. 

Of course that was years ago and things are different now. So, please, take all the good advice given so far and protect yourself.


----------



## Harley_Ninja237 (Nov 11, 2007)

QUI-GON said:


> I wish someone had forced me to wear protection when I was a kid with braces. It would have saved me alot of cut lips, lol. My teeth were fine but my lips took a beating. Unfortunately at 15 years old I was the only junior in the training hall under 18. My instructors and fellow students told me "to be a man"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
i dont care about getting cuts on my lips
i care about breaking my braces cuz theyre expensive lol


----------



## jks9199 (Nov 11, 2007)

Harley_Ninja237 said:


> i dont care about getting cuts on my lips
> i care about breaking my braces cuz theyre expensive lol


You can't just tuck a second mouthpiece in upside down...  That ain't gonna work, it ain't gonna be comfortable, and you'll feel really silly.  

I'd also read the directions on the mouthpiece;  it'll tell you how much fitting it needs.

Why not talk to your orthodontist?  I bet if he doesn't make mouthpieces, he can refer you or recommend one for you.


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Nov 11, 2007)

Here is one made for people with braces:
http://www.combatsports.com/detail.aspx?ID=22427

AoG


----------



## Harley_Ninja237 (Nov 11, 2007)

ArmorOfGod said:


> Here is one made for people with braces:
> http://www.combatsports.com/detail.aspx?ID=22427
> 
> AoG


 
omg that is the EXACT one i have (payed $20 for it )
but what i wanna know is will it protect the bottom teeth


----------

